# Lincoln, NE: Test drive needed, purchasing car



## DBLegacy (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi, I'm in need of some help in the Lincoln, NE area. I live in Columbus OH and I'm looking to possibly purchase a Maxima in Lincoln NE and an unbiased 3rd part to take a look at the car and test drive for me. Anyone in that area able to help?


----------

